# WCA Online Accounts



## CubeWizard23 (Aug 6, 2015)

Hey Guys just wanted to let you know about a new feature the WCA added to their site. It lets you create an account (and i think they are trying to make it so you can link your WCA ID to your account) and atm it does nothing but they say in the future it will be necessary for singing up for comps and such. 
P.S. i feel bad for Kit and the other delegates who are no doubt getting swamped by people asking to link their Id to their account.


----------



## rubikmaster (Aug 6, 2015)

CubeWizard23 said:


> Hey Guys just wanted to let you know about a new feature the WCA added to their site. It lets you create an account (and i think they are trying to make it so you can link your WCA ID to your account) and atm it does nothing but they say in the future it will be necessary for singing up for comps and such.
> P.S. i feel bad for Kit and the other delegates who are no doubt getting swamped by people asking to link their Id to their account.



Ooooh nice, I'm gonna go check it out.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Aug 6, 2015)

oh wow gj thread! how did you notice that so quickly??? thanks! I probably wouldnt have noticed until the next time I try to register for a comp .


----------



## youSurname (Aug 6, 2015)

Hasn't this been around for a while? I made an account at least a month ago.


----------



## natezach728 (Aug 6, 2015)

youSurname said:


> Hasn't this been around for a while? I made an account at least a month ago.



yeah same


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Aug 6, 2015)

youSurname said:


> Hasn't this been around for a while? I made an account at least a month ago.





natezach728 said:


> yeah same



oh lol so I just never check the WCA website. well thats good to know...


----------



## CubeWizard23 (Aug 6, 2015)

youSurname said:


> Hasn't this been around for a while? I made an account at least a month ago.


My Bad anyway i haven't seen a thread about it so i thought it would be a good general announcement


----------



## YouCubing (Aug 6, 2015)

Uh... how exactly do I link my WCA ID to my account?


----------



## Ronxu (Aug 6, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> Uh... how exactly do I link my WCA ID to my account?



Send an email to your local delegate.


----------



## Myachii (Aug 6, 2015)

Yeah this has been a thing for ages now. I made my account a while back.


----------



## mark49152 (Aug 6, 2015)

Ronxu said:


> Send an email to your local delegate.


Wow, that's scalable... delegates must love this!


----------

